# PARIS-CHANGE YOUR IDEAS ABOUT THIS CITY !!



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

It reminds me Brazil in some pics!

Paris must be great, i need to visit the city of the lights!


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Chinese new year


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

*Barbés : * 










manifestation against the expulsion of population without passeport.


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Tamoul people in Paris :


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Muslims during the feast "Aïd al Fitr" or "Aïd el Saghir" 










Amadou et Mariam, stars of French summer 2006 with "Dimanche à Bamako"
they came from Mali, and they are blind

Amadou is the singer and guitar blues player (he had play with Salif keita and many great guitarist) he is great, it's a melting with jimmy hendrix and african music...

Mariam is the soul singer and that is very good


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

won-der-ful !!

it's crazy, i could have done this whole thread myself as your view of the city meets myne 100 %

well done 

(by the way when you write "Rungis is the most biggest market in europe", you can't say "most biggest", you should say "biggest" or "most important"...i know english is not your tongue language but solamento quiero que tu saverle  !)


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

thank you and there is no problem, if i do a mistake in english, correct me, i try to write a good english but it is hardly...

CHINAGORA - Alfortville - 1km to east of Paris


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

pigalle :


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

i like this photo, because Paris, on the saturday afternoon, it is that, close to Chatelet, downtown of Paris for young people, near to Beaubourg and in the "quartier des halles".

Paris


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

very nice pics and very amazing photos














































"éh mec ?? tu veus du feu?"




























my life, every day, at "chatelet les halles", waiting my train (RER)


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

I love this pics, i think, jazz atmosphere

John coltrane, i heard you tonight...



















2005 brazil feast in Paris


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

yeah Chatelet les halles is my hood !!!!

i love this place for the multicultural feel !!! when i was a teenager it was my primary place to hang out with my friends !!

thank you also for the Chinagora complex, that's the first time i see pix of it upclose, it really is a small city on its own

i should go and visit there in my next trip in paris


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

and why is there so much of this type of picture is paris, is it an artistic movement or what ???

when i was living in paris i never noticed those !


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

in 2004 i fell in love with parissss... what a mixture of beauty and mystery...too much for me...


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

Very interesting, contrasting and exotic looking city. Although my question is, why do people all over the world (outside of Europe,USA,Canada,Australia and New Zealand) clamor, almost at a feverish pace to live in the forementioned places. Yes these countries are rich, but Japan, Argentina, Chile etc. are not poor, and I don't see masses of people even trying to move to Japan (besides a few Koreans, Chinese and Philippinos). I meet so many Asian girls who if where given one wish, it would be for blond hair!?!? Multiculturalism should be world wide, not just in a few locals that happen to be white. As soon as Taiwan starts letting in Nigerian immigrants, I will be satisfied for this planet.


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

kony said:


> and why is there so much of this type of picture is paris, is it an artistic movement or what ???
> 
> when i was living in paris i never noticed those !


Yes, may be you can say it is an artistic movement, it's a famous figure in east district of Paris bur just in the popular district not in famous and rich district.
In the popular district, very often, you find this on the wall...

the artist is *Jérôme Mesnager*

Jérôme Mesnager
06 62 31 78 04 
Atelier
127 Av Henri Barbusse
93100 Montreuil s/Bois 

"Jérôme Mesnager exposait à l'espace Beaurepaire, 28 rue Beaurepaire, du 7 au 17 mars 2002"

"Né en 1961 

Et en 1974 il est entré à l’Ecole Boulle, dont il est sorti au bout de 4 ans. Son diplôme d’ébéniste en poche, il a fait des petits boulots, travaillant pour des artisans du Faubourg Saint-Antoine, et dessinant place du Tertre, à Montmartre... avant de devenir enseignant dans un LEP, donnant des leçons de menuiserie, puis des cours de dessin et d’histoire de l’art. 

Mesnager a participé au mouvement de la Performance: il fallait créer une oeuvre d’art en direct, face au public. Au Portugal, en 1981, *il a créé le “Corps Blanc” * -- il se peignait tout le corps en blanc, dans une cour d’école entourée de grillages qu’il escaladait ensuite. Titre de son “oeuvre”: Evasion! Il a fait ensuite d’autres performances, se peignant tout en rouge, à la Villette, pendant les travaux de destruction des anciens abattoirs... Il est l’un des fondateurs en 1982 de “Zig-Zag”, un groupe d’une dizaine de très jeunes artistes en “zig-zag dans la jungle des villes”: ils avaient découvert la possibilité d’occuper la rue, en dessinant des graffitis, et aussi d’occuper brièvement, le temps d’une performance artistique, des usines désaffectées.

L'Homme en blanc

*Et le 16 janvier 1983 il a inventé l’Homme en blanc qui recouvre maintenant les murs de Ménilmontant et de Belleville, le “Corps Blanc”, “un symbole de lumière, de force et de paix”. Son corps blanc a eu un succès extraordinaire. Mesnager a beaucoup voyagé: à New York, où il a peint toute une palissade devant les gratte-ciel de Manhattan; en Chine, où il a peint son bonhomme blanc sur la Grande Muraille de Chine! Le Musée d’Art Moderne de Paris lui a acheté une palissade: “A 26 ans, être au musée, c’est fou! J’ai pu vivre ma vie au grand jour”...*
"Sur tous les murs qui ferment le monde, grimpeur fugace ,il court parfois à la verticale 
il traverse les portes pour échapper aux murs ,il les arrache pour les coller ailleurs 
ouvertures fébriles sur ses rêves ,il aime les fenêtres pour sauter à travers du cadre" Louis Pons 





























*on 6 minutes :*


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

graffitis: great drawings indeed (look like some of my 3 years old nephew)
Also everybody knows that the greatness of Paris comes from dirt, sex shops and "ethnicity". Sad to see what people consider as "hype" today
By the way, the 1st pics of the thread definitely represent Paris today: a huge decline
And just one more thing: Fleury Merogis is a town with a huge prison. I wonder what sofian's doing up there ...

Some more pics you may like (11.2005)


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

i don't say it is good, you don't understand, i don't say that all it is good, everything is all right, my own in this thread, show the real paris....AND THAT ALL

this population have need money and good jobs, it is an other problem, i speak on urban vision...but stop here...AND SEE, YESTERDAY, I TAKE PHOTO AND I HAVE ALWAYS MY APN (appareil photo numérique) and crasy, i'm always in live, i'm lucky...ok, i stop...
IT IS A THREAD OF URBAN VISION OF PARIS, YOU ARE NOT AGREE, OK, FOR ME PARIS IT IS THAT, YES THERE IS VIOLENCE, PROBLEMS,but what you want close my eyes, i want to show paris, and i think if you stay a long time in paris this place are to visit, *if you are young anf if you like dancing and if you like fesat, you can't stay in paris six month without go to

Bastille...
Ménilmontant, Oberkampf, Bellville...
Boulevard de clichy...
Montparnasse...*
for this one, new photo by me...

it was that !! my own, ok, and that is their district which are in the photos of my thread... AND STOP POLITIC... PLEASE... IT IS NOT HERE, and not today that debate finish...

THERE IS NO SLUMS IN PARIS

ALLON Y !!

*CHATEAU D'EAU*


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

PASSAGE BRADY























































RUE SAINT DENIS




























LES HALLES


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

*DOWNTOWN PARIS / LES HALLES*

*ABOVE THE SUBWAY STATION "CHATELET LES HALLES" (the more biggest underground station of Europe, may be of the world)*

"les records de fréquentation du pôle d’échange (800 000 visiteurs par jour)(*800 000 people every day*), des commerces. 

(41 millions de visiteurs par an)
*(41 000 000 people every year) * et des équipements 
(piscine, 320 000 entrées par an, 
Forum des Images, 300 000 entrées par an, 
Médiathèque, 450 000 prêts par an et 20 000 visiteurs, etc.) 

*The more biggest cinéma of Paris : UGC CHATELET LES HALLES*
26 CINEMA SCREENS "salles de cinéma"

*3,5 Millions of people every year on 26 screens.*

*3000 jobs for 180 commercial shops*

*And the more biggest library (FNAC) of Europe with 11000 m2 on 3 floors.*



























































































VERY FAMOUS, UNDERGROUND COMMERCIAL CENTER "LES HALLES"










MORE LIGHT :


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

SUMMER 2005

chateau d'eau district

















































































































































for paris romantic lover










i like this paris also, yes man, along the seine, magnifique détente, regarder l'eau filer, comme si la mer était à Paris, et que tu appérayais pour l'océan...

Paris 
my world
my ocean
my life
my oxygen


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

kony said:


> well if ou light a cigarette in your mouth, you're not supposed to be non-smoking...


hello, wake up! I was speaking about a TEST. Being an occasional smoker, I call myself non-smoker and I made the test pretending I was a smoker. Should have made it more precise. You can also do the test holding the pack and refusing to give one... works as well


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

stop with your story about cigarette, I live for 5 years In Vaires sur Marne, a city in suburb of Paris, not poor, a rich city near disneyland paris, and all the time, there is man who ask " eh, t'as pas une cigarette ??", and what is the problem? It is the life of Paris, you know...dangerous ?? no, the hard life of big city, yes may be...


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

as a last answer

they do look nice and sweet don't they?


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

get out of this forum, you are a big *******
you are dangerous with your photos
you are racist and 
un sale bouffon, j'ai pas d'autre mot, comment peut t'on être aussi débile, aussi fermé, allez, i stop my posts, here...it is not possible, you are so crasy, man !!
why are you like that??
You have a problem, why post this photo, here...there is no link, i precise no link, i have never see that, and i live to paris, 

big lie 
manipulation with photo

big lie 
manipulation with photo

big lie 
manipulation with photo

big lie 
manipulation with photo

big lie 
manipulation with photo

big lie 
manipulation with photo

you are not serious, i stop my job, here, if it is for that...


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

big deception by people like you, Reese

THIS WORLD GO CRASY
IT'S AN EMERGENCY !!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

People like Reese should try going in places such as Rio or even Detroit, it would put their ideas back in place


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Is this the europe that you talk about everytime?
No thank you, we are fine here.


----------



## Ged (Sep 10, 2007)

Very Sorry,I've put this on the wrong thread.


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Nice pics of Liverpool there. But why do u post them within this old thread about Paris?


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Didn't know that Paris is that ugly! 

But don't worry, third world countries has more uglier scenes.


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, pictures of some ghetto kids in some outcity suburb isn't going to change my ideas about the most beautiful city in the world. nice try, but no.



eklips said:


> People like Reese should try going in places such as Rio or even Detroit, it would put their ideas back in place


i agree, i've seen some worse scenes in my life, paris' 'ugly' part is really nothing compared to some of the places i've been to in south america.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

TONIO DEL BARRIO said:


>


WTF is that:nuts:?? :lol:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats the big deal? These photos further strengthens my opinion(which I've put together while I was there for 6 days) about Paris,that its not even slightly better than any EE city.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

RawLee said:


> Whats the big deal? These photos further strengthens my opinion(which I've put together while I was there for 6 days) about Paris,that its not even slightly better than any EE city.


?? So Paris < Pripiat ??


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Finding commies ugly is a subjective opinion...just as mine. I personally dont like skyscrapers,but I dont say Budapest>Paris or NY or London.


----------

